# Sirius giving Subs free months



## fielding (Nov 14, 2008)

So, a friend of mine tried to cancel his sub today and they basically told him they would ``credit him for up to three months.'' That's nuts. Has anyone else heard
that?


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

When I had XM, they did that for me when I wanted to cancel. So I am going to say that since Sirius is now XM, they are trying to retaining people with the mess they started. IMO, I can say that I am not happy with the merge. It was nice to have a choice on which service I could have. I had them both at one time and there was a slight difference of programming, and I liked the choices I had.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

When I canceled a few subscriptions (not the whole accounts) they offered me three free months as well, I declined. Hell 3 or 4 years ago when I replaced an XM receiver they offered me 6 months free service on the radio I wanted to cancel even though it was just a receiver swap.


----------

